#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  >  狼之樂園新獸導航（Beta版，未完成）

## 雪麒

由於系統更新，許多功能和頁面鏈接都發生了變化，原有內容不再適用。為了讓新獸們能更快地融入狼之樂園，謹將目前一系列常用的知識、功能和頁面鏈接按“從入門到進階”的順序，以盡可能精煉的方式總結如下。

*=== 新獸入門 ===*
一、你的第一篇報到帖！二、會員管理通則三、版面簡述四、回复、樂園幣和點讚五、發表自己的文章 & 貼圖服務六、來聊天室逛逛～七、Wilddream Chat 聊天服務
*=== 進階指導 ===*
八、彰顯個性吧！——頭像和簽名檔九、一展你的才華——委託、贈圖和交換十、在幻想世界中遨遊——角色扮演十一、建立屬於你的小窩——部落格十二、表達感謝和祝賀——禮物系統十三、保存和分享你的資料——協作平台十四、屬於獸的榮耀——頭銜一覽和勳章申請

附一、服務窗口一覽附二、遇到問題了怎麼辦？附三、管理獸們的職責分工

*=== 新獸入門 ===*
*一、你的第一篇報到帖！*
報到帖是你踏入這個新世界的第一步，也是大家對你的第一印象。不要擔心，到 *肉球蓋印處* 大膽地去介紹你自己吧！當你以後來回顧你的第一篇報到帖時，一定會感慨頗多的～
如何讓大家更好地了解你，和你做朋友呢？不妨參考這篇帖子：
*新獸報到教學文，請新獸一定要看看再前往報到喔！(徵求美好報到文：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/50912

*二、會員管理通則*
已經發表了你的報到帖了嗎？那麼我敢說，你一定已經得到了樂園裡眾多獸們的熱烈歡迎。然而他們不會忘記提醒你一點，就是閱讀這裡的版規，也就是*《會員管理通則》*。顧名思義，這是你在狼之樂園進行活動時需要遵循的規則和注意事項。最新版會員通則的鏈接見：
*《會員管理通則》2013.01.15：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54500
在此，提煉出新獸最容易犯的一些錯誤，*請不要有以下行為！*
*不要將其他會員的創作作品據為己有，尤其是當作頭像、簽名檔或臨摹發表！不要在公開版面和聊天室討論少兒不宜（色情、血腥、暴力、性暗示）之內容！*
任何與*著作權或18X*相關的違規行為往往都會面臨嚴厲的懲罰，其他的違規行為則往往只是警告和責令修改。

*三、版面簡述*
接下來，你將了解網站的主體部分，也就是版面。狼之樂園的版面分為五個區域，即：
*【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區*：發表原創作品的地方，你可以在這裡飽覽樂園眾獸們創作的各種精彩作品。“*創作藝想園*”和“*文學創作*”是最主要的兩個版面，不過其他的版面也各有特色哦～*【月之花海】 動物討論區*：一切與動物有關的話題討論，下設各種分類。“*獸話題討論*”是這裡最主要的版面，你可以從這裡獲得許多有關獸同好圈“終極問題”的熱烈討論，一定會讓你收穫良多的。*【煦風草原】 生活分享區*：這裡著重的是與現實生活有關的分享和交流，你可以在這裡抒發生活中的點點滴滴，喜怒哀樂。眾獸會與你一同分享快樂，分擔痛苦。
除此以外，還有*【旋律森林】 休閒娛樂區*和*【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區*。前者顧名思義，是分享娛樂信息的好去處；後者則用於處理論壇事務，將會在後面詳提。
所有版面的設定見：
*論壇版面設定〈2012年06月更新〉：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/41952

*四、回复、樂園幣和點讚*
看到了那麼多精彩的文章，是不是也想回覆一下？很簡單，只需要在每個帖子下方的“快速回复”中寫下自己想要回复的內容，點擊“文章快速回覆”就好了～
如果想要對內容進行格式化，例如加粗或選擇顏色等，可以使用工具欄，也可以參考BBCode代碼列表。
*BB代碼列表：*http://wolfbbs.net/misc.php?do=bbcode
如果你需要回复特定會員的內容，請點擊該內容右下角的“回覆時引用此篇文章”，即可表明自己的回覆對象，同時對方會收到提醒。
特別提醒一點，請*不要重複回帖*（即連續兩篇都是你自己的回覆），對多位會員的回覆請整合並放在一篇回覆裡。
每隻獸都會有一定數量的樂園幣，可以通過發帖或回复帖子來獲取。簡單地說，每發*33個字*就可以獲得一個樂園幣啦～
每篇帖子/回复所獲得的樂園幣上限是*50樂園幣*。樂園幣可以用來贈送、購買禮物和支付付費瀏覽的帖子費用，詳細內容會在後面講到。所以說，多寫一些回复吧，可以獲得更多的樂園幣哦～（笑
不過，為了避免灌水，回覆字數須在*20字以上*，發帖字數須在*30字以上*。同時，如果你的發言很明顯沒有什麼實質性的內容，也是會被管理獸警告的。具體請參見《會員管理通則》
你也許會發現，許多帖子下面有顯示“X隻獸覺得讚”的框框。找不到點讚的按鈕？不要緊，只要發帖達到*10篇以上*就可以了～那時你會發現每篇帖子下方有一個“讚”的按鈕，點一下就可以送出你的讚了！一天最多可以點*5個*讚哦～
不知道要回什麼帖子？以下一些熱門話題可供參考～
*輕鬆廣場*：【接龍遊戲】恭賀突破世界紀錄十分之一門檻！！！ | 【遊戲】總而言之就是要說謊！！ | 遊戲-說真話遊戲(必須說真話) | [遊戲]正向思考 | 欽慕的對象 | 大家來介紹一下真正的自己吧*獸話題討論*：請問您的獸名是怎麼來的？ | 如果某一天你具有獸化的能力，你最想做的三件事情？〈愈多愈好啦 | 假如給你一天做獸人的機會-你會做什麽呢 | 您為何而來 | [投票]獸人對你來說是什麼呢 | 請問這張圖中目前妳最喜歡哪一類型的作品？ | 若有一天-你可以變成獸人-你要變成哪種動物的獸人 | 認為自己跟動物相因應的特質是什麼? | 喜歡當獸的原因 | 大家知道你/妳是獸迷嗎？*心情分享與談天說地*：今天發生了甚麼幸福的事情？ | 以前玩過的論壇50問又來摟 | (新使用者)你是怎麼發現狼之樂園 | 假如沒有狼之樂園，你現在在做什麼呢？ | 地區大調查*狼群集會岩*：【有趣】你是哪種狼!? | 有多渴望成為狼王呢？ | 各位喜歡上狼的原因? |  [投票]對狼的態度待補充……

*五、發表自己的文章 & 貼圖服務*
發表一篇文章十分簡單，只需要點擊版面帖子列表左上方的“發表新主題”即可。你可以在“首碼”選項中為自己的主題選擇合適的分類，並在撰寫好內容後點擊“儲存更改”即可。
在發表帖子時，有必要遵守各版面（尤其是創作相關版面）的版規。例如，文學創作相關版面要求*標點應該使用全角符號*並*達到必要字數*、繪畫創作相關版面要求*描摹作品須註明出處*、*不歡迎血腥、暴力、色情性質作品*等。
同時，版面的選擇也很重要。例如，以*請求指教*為主的繪畫作品應發佈到“繪圖切磋”版面、以*角色扮演*為主的文學作品應發佈到“文字角色扮演”版面、與*動物新聞*相關內容應發佈到“動物新聞剪影”版面等。
更多內容詳見：
*文學版版規2011/01/01 正式執行：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/49353*【公告】藝想園版面施行細則〈2012/08/20補充〉：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/50516*切磋版施行細則〈2011/10/03起施行〉：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/51470
想發布繪畫作品，可是圖片如何上傳呢？我們*不建議使用論壇的附件功能*（因為圖片會很小不便於展示），而建議使用頁面上方導航欄的*“貼圖服務”功能*上傳圖片。
不清楚如何使用嗎？以下一篇教學可作參考：
*[教學]狼之樂園貼圖服務，一次搞懂！！：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55822

*六、來聊天室逛逛～*
發表和回覆了一些文章，版面上的眾獸應該也開始熟悉你了，想不想和眾獸們即時交流一番呢？
你應該還會記得，報到帖裡往往會有一些邪惡的獸讓你去邪惡的聊天室，不要上他們的當！
當然這只是個笑話（炸），聊天室是樂園裡的眾獸得以即時交流的地方，大家都很和藹可親，不會吃掉你的～（啥？
聊天室位於網站首頁的下方，“在線會員列表”和“統計數據”之間。如果你登錄了，就能看到聊天室會員列表和一個“點我進入聊天室”的鏈接。大膽地點下去，你就會看到一片新天地了XD
不了解聊天室的使用方法？不要緊，可以參考下面的一篇帖子：
*聊天室所有秘辛大公開 圖+文帶領你進入! -簡單聊天室教學：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55109 
當然，在聊天室裡也是要遵循一定的規則的，例如不得洗版、不得公開發布18X內容等。詳情見：
*《聊天室使用暨管理準則》：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/51935
遇到疑難，比如無法登陸？可以參考 樂園論壇系統常見Q&A 中的聊天室部分～

*七、Wilddream Chat 聊天服務*
與聊天室不同的是，Wilddream Chat是一個更常用於點對點聊天的聊天服務。既有網頁版，也有PC客戶端和手機APP可用。你可以在這裡添加好友並進行聊天，如果使用手機App，會即時收到提醒哦～
同時，這裡還有一隻“*【Bot】樂園小狼*”會將樂園裡和你有關的消息即時通知你。從回帖，部落格評論到一個小小的點讚，你都能第一時間了解！
以下教學可供參考：
*網頁版，PC客戶端教學：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56098*手機APP教學（Android & iOS）：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56465 

*=== 進階指導 ===*
*八、彰顯個性吧！——頭像和簽名檔*
看到大家有著各式各樣，別出心裁的頭像和簽名檔，你是不是也眼饞了呢？方法很簡單～
*頭像設置：*首先，準備一幅打算用作頭像的圖片，使用圖像編輯工具剪裁到*200×200*大小。然後，點擊頁面上方的“用戶控制台”，在左側邊欄中選擇“編輯個性頭像”，選擇“使用自定頭像”，在“選項二”處選擇圖片並點擊“儲存更改”即可。
*注意：*建議使用獸相關的圖片作為頭像，*嚴禁未經允許使用他人角色設定作為頭像。務必於簽名檔、或於用戶控制台裡的“編輯會員詳細資料”欄位標明頭像來源*。
頭像規則詳閱：
*《會員管理通則》〈三〉、頭像：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54500*頭像新規Q&A：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/49763
*簽名檔設置：*點擊頁面上方的“用戶控制台”，在左側邊欄中選擇“編輯個性簽名”即可。
*注意：*簽名檔高度換算成不加任何效果的文字最多約為*12行字*。
簽名檔規則詳閱：
*《會員管理通則》〈四〉、簽名檔：*http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54500
（待續……）

*附一：服務窗口一覽*
*更換會員名稱：*【服務窗口】更改會員名稱 (可直接回應) http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/6747*首頁跑馬燈申請：*【服務窗口】首頁跑馬燈申請（可直接回應） http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/55271*Bug，建議回報：*“Bug，建議回報區”版面 http://wolfbbs.net/forumdisplay.php/68*表達意見：*“意見箱”版面 http://wolfbbs.net/forumdisplay.php/14*勳章申請：*勳章自行申請辦法 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/24777*論壇Logo投稿：*[投稿處] 無限期徵求論壇 Logo http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/13432

（待續……）

----------


## tobyhokh

雪麒：你的狼之樂園新獸導航，可不可以弄到好像一些遊戲那樣：真的彈出一些視窗，給新獸作導航？OwO？

又或是完成新獸任務可以得到樂園幣之類？

----------


## 雪麒

> 雪麒：你的狼之樂園新獸導航，可不可以弄到好像一些遊戲那樣：真的彈出一些視窗，給新獸作導航？OwO？
> 
> 又或是完成新獸任務可以得到樂園幣之類？


應該可以，雖然不一定能搞得很華麗，不過做個任務得到樂園幣之類的還是可以的～
以及可能還需要有獸幫做下美工之類
然後大概還要等寫完之後看看反響，以及看狼王的意思如何了～

----------


## tobyhokh

美工的話，我想，雪麒可以找羽狼協助。 OwO

而且為什麼"您輸入的資訊太短，您發佈的資訊至少為 20 個字元。"<-- ，。 OWO不計算？

----------


## 黑狼騰格爾

請問交換繪要去哪邊玩啊?! 規則是甚麼呢?! 萬一我畫的人家等太久該怎麼辦...> x< 之類的問題...

那個我是個"胚胎"何時能改變呢? 看了版規好多遍了不知道哪裡有說明...

----------


## 阿翔

To.黑狼：

請問交換繪要去哪邊玩啊?! 
>>繪圖交流版需要閣下有一定的發文數才會出現喔，
所以假如沒有看見一個有關交流繪的版面，請多多發文吧。

那個我是個"胚胎"何時能改變呢? 
>>這個也是跟發文數有關的，到了一定的發文數稱號就會改變，
如果想脫離胚胎，並知道更多的稱號，請繼續回文，但是記住不要灌水喔w

----------

